# Texas City Dike Gathering - March 31, 2007!



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

OK, everyone...time to get this thing going! March 31st will be the annual Texas City Dike Gathering at the Ladies' Pavilion at the base of the Texas City Dike. This is usually the largest TTMB gathering of the year, so I hope everyone can make it. We've moved it back a month or so this year, so it should be much warmer than in years past! It'll "o-fish-ally" get started around noon, but you can get there earlier or later. Several folks will be spending the night there Friday night to reserve the pavilion and tend the pit.

Here's what I have folks bringing so far:

Mont - Pit
Walkin Jack - Chili
Bountyhunter - His famous "dill" Chili? 
Tinyrogerd01 - 10 or so long tables and some chairs
Tinyrogerd01 - 1 brisket
bogey999 - Several briskets and some deer sausage
Sidecutter - brisket(s)
BadHabit - 20lbs Deer sausage
DallasRick- 4 briskets
Badhabit- Big pot of beans 
CaptDoug - Redfish Ceviche
WhiteH2O Princess - Cookies and possibly bourbon pecan pies
Zork - Sides and drinks
mastercylinder - Side dish or two of some sort.... maybe even a pie
Miss Dixie - Door prize goody, some kind of dessert, and a tossed salad
Coachlaw - Catfish flippers for door prizes
DancesWithFish - Chicken and sausage
mr.robo57 - Cajun dirty rice
kenny - French bread for approx 100 folks
allicat - Side dish and a dessert
KMaryP - Cole slaw and plates :slimer:
KillaHookset - banana pudding and about 200 10 ounce styrofoam cups
CoolChange/ShortChange - 2 sweet potato pies
troutbound - 12 loaves of bread, 4 cases of water, 4 cases of cold drinks, 3-4 large ice chests w/ 300# of ice
Mustad7731 - 150-200lb of ice and maybe a dessert
SunRay - Plasticware (forks, knives, spoons, etc.) and paper towels
mdmerlin - Forks/knives,etc. & garbage bags
Tinyrogerd01 - $50 gift certificate to HoneyBaked Ham Company
Galveston Yankee - Paper towels and potato salad
MT Stringer - Duct tape and pot :slimer:
Profish00 - I'll think of something for you so you have to show up! 
CoolChange and Counselor - Axes 


Here's what we need, so post up if you can help out:

Side dishes
Desserts/Snacks
Paper/plastic plates, eating utensils, cups, etc.
Paper towels/napkins
Trash bags
Soft drinks, tea, water, etc.
Chairs
Tarps/Bungees (just in case)
Door prizes (Normally we have one large one and several small ones - or grab bags)
Guitar if you've got one!
Anything else?

I'll continue to update this post as folks volunteer to bring items, or other needed items are posted up so we won't have to search through the thread to find out who's bringing what.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*From last year...*

Here's my feeble attempt at a digital collage with pics from last years' event. Tarps are good to have...and bungee cords too.
Mike


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Jeff, I just spoke with Robs...Rum Cakes and a few door Prizes.....

Can someone PM us the closest RV park with hook Ups? or Dog Friendly Motel...

Thanks

charlie & Robs


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Jeff, is TinyRoger going to fire the pit up Friday night to smoke briskets? If he is I can bring him over 1 maybe 2 briskets late Friday.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

They have several RV parks in or around TC....Hitchcock being the most dense with RVer's(due to the plant work)......Im sure you can call info to get the listings...There is a least 5 or 6 chief.... LAZY DAYS, HITCHCOCK RV and a few others..Its been a while..

Count me in Shaddy......I think Mastercylinder is gonna give me a lift on the back of his 10 speed.....(You did get PEGS on that bike didnt you MC) LOL


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

CHICKEN and SAUSAGE is what Ill bring....(Uncooked)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

boat - I believe so. I'll have to talk with Mont and see if we can get the pit there Friday night. I think Darrell (BadHabit) is gonna be manning the pit.

Chief - Thanks, I'll add them to the list! Hopefully someone can post up with a nearby park with hook ups. I'm sure there are several. I'll be dry camping next to the pavillion in my trailer.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Chief, http://www.oasis45.com/default.htm is the best one and about 10 minutes from the gathering spot.

The pit is good for 3 or maybe 4 briskets, tops. If we need more, I can always do some ahead, freeze them and reheat them at the gathering.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I was planning on cooking mine at the house Friday but Mr.BadHabit said that he was gonna bring the big pit and everybody just bring their Meat up on Friday and he will start them that night.


I do have the tables taken care of, I Know Everyone has their own personal chairs that they carry to many different functions, and I suggest that if you want comfort to bring your own. I will have about 15 to 20 chairs if needed. All I will need is a recruit on Saturday Morning to pick them up over at Shorty's.

I will bring a case or so of Bud Light, just in case there is some moochy moos who convieniently forget to bring some.


Ohh Yea, I just found Out Today that My company is supporting a "2007 TRASH BASH, Texas City Dike Clean Up" And guess where they are gonna meet at?? Yep, The Ladies Pavillion 8:30 to noon. Thank God for First Come First Serve!!

See ya'll that Friday Night!! The 30th....


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I will bring a case or so of Bud Light, just in case there is some moochy moos who convieniently forget to bring some.


Just a quick reminder...adult beverages are more than welcome, but this will be a family event, so please plan on drinking in moderation. And yes, I know the saying about the pot and the kettle.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

okay, who has a copy of my calendar and keeps picking family birthdays for these events?? i think it's a conspiracy theory. are there going to be any crawfish?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

works for me!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> okay, who has a copy of my calendar and keeps picking family birthdays for these events?? i think it's a conspiracy theory. are there going to be any crawfish?


Someone was talking about cooking crawfish on the previous thread, but I can't remember who.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I was planning on cooking mine at the house Friday but Mr.BadHabit said that he was gonna bring the big pit and everybody just bring their Meat up on Friday and he will start them that night.
> 
> See ya'll that Friday Night!! The 30th....


I'm not bringing the BIG pit, I was speaking of the one Davis donated..... I would like to collect all the briskets by Wednesday 28th, or bring them friday nite, just make sure they are thawed.... PM me to hook up for pickup during the week, I'm mobile and flexable during the daytime....... I will have about 20 pounds of my homemade deer sausage......


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

For future planning, the last Saturday in March will likely end up being the date from here on out. I know any date is going to suck for some folks, but this way, it should rotate nicely. The trash bash is a good cause and if y'all want to help out, that would be a good thing.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I can bring whatever is needed. I plan on bringing drinks and some kind of side dish...more than likely potato salad and pasta salad. Lemme know if i need to change it up. Roger, if you need help with anything gimme a call. I'm going to CCA on Friday night so i can't make it for the overnighter.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> I will have about 20 pounds of my homemade deer sausage......


That'll be for Friday night for the hard working volunteers!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Do we want to get the tables friday night or saturday after I do the clean up thing??


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

What are the times?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

The "official" gathering will be noon until whenever. But several folks will be there from Friday evening through Sunday morning. I'm sure many folks will show up before noon on Saturday.


----------



## paddling john (May 29, 2004)

*Gathering*

I was thinking about coming down and do some sailing, will launch near the end of the Dike, but if I have to deal with DILL CHILI or any chili for that matter, I might have to rethink my plans.
john


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

We can bring dessert(s), how bout some "homemade" cookies and possibly bourbon pecan pies.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## BROWN (Jan 8, 2006)

Mont - Pit
Walkin Jack - Chili
Bountyhunter - His famous "dill" Chili? 
Tinyrogerd01 - 10 or so long tables and some chairs
Tinyrogerd01 - 1 brisket
BadHabit - 20lbs Deer sausage
CaptDoug - Redfish Ceviche
Chief Charlie and Robs - Rum Cakes and door prizes
WhiteH2O Princess - Cookies and possibly bourbon pecan pies
Zork - Sides and drinks
Coachlaw - Catfish flippers for door prizes
DancesWithFish - Chicken and sausage
*MT Stringer - Duct tape and pot :slimer:*
Profish00 - I'll think of something for you so you have to show up! 

MT Stringer, knows how to party.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

note to shadman: *MT Stringer - Duct tape and pot*

*Say What?*


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

It's an inside joke from a gathering long, long ago.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll bring a side dish or two of some sort.... maybe even a pie if i get real energetic.


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

I will take care of the additional briskets, and have pm'd Badhabit to set it up. Will also throw in some extra deer sausage.

Bogey


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Cool, thanks bogey!


----------



## Counselor (May 21, 2004)

*Gathering*

This sounds really cool! Although it will be strange not to do this during an Artic Blast as in years past, LOl.
Great Pictures MT!!


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

* man i wish i could make that trip, would love to be there for that, oh well maybe next year i can get it on for that.*
* stix *


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you need another pit to cook on mine is available. It is on a trailer. I'll see what the wife can whip up also.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Bring yer axe and I'll bring mine!


----------



## Sidecutter (May 21, 2004)

*Bringing Brisket and will be There*

Hi Folks,
Been really busy with work the past few months, But Diane and I will be there
and I will bring a brisket, I can do a couple more on my pit here at home, If Darrel needs some help. Let me Know if I can help out with anything else.
James and Diane


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Look forward to seeing you both again, James!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

James, it will be good to see y'all again. With any luck at all I'll remember yer orange "salsa container" 

Hey Jeff, while I'm on the subject of rememberin' stuff. If you think about it, please put my chair and little small green table in yer truck 'fore ya head out. Thanks! 

I think this is gonna be a good one...even if we have to put up with GOOD weather.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Am really going to try to make this, I am currently without a working auto, am saving to get something by the end of the month. If I can make it, I will bring a few briskets and a big pot of tater salad.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I will get with REEL ADDICT and see what we can come up with.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Will do, Jack!


----------



## SunRay (May 21, 2004)

SunRay will be there - may have my daughter in tow this time.

I have plenty of plastic ware (forks, knives, spoons, etc.) left from the beach jam... and we still have not used up the Sam's jumbo pack of paper towels I bought for the TCD gather a year ago...hehehe so put me down for that too.

If for some unforeseen reason I can not get there I will make sure the "stuff" does.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*I need to get the Tables Friday Night...*

I will need some help getting the Tables Friday evening and take them to the pavillion. We can stack them by one of the campers for safe gaurding the night before or I can just leave them in may truck and park 'em over there in the Morning WENBD. I have to help BP with the Clean up so I'll be over there after that.. Can't Wait!! We gonna have a good time


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Supplies for TC Dike Gathering*

Shadman;
I have not attended this before...I'll Bring 150-200 lbs of Ice...and I'll try
to bring a desert of somekind...Maybe Cherry Cobbler....
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds great, Jackie. Thanks!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Am going to try like the dickens to make it. if anyone has room for a rider, I'll bring a big deal of tater salad, and 4 briscuts for the grill. Live just off the beltway and Westhiemer. Still may be mobile by then, just looking for alternatives


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

dallasrick said:


> Am going to try like the dickens to make it. if anyone has room for a rider, I'll bring a big deal of tater salad, and 4 briscuts for the grill. Live just off the beltway and Westhiemer. Still may be mobile by then, just looking for alternatives


Rick, if you are serious about the briskets I can pick them up from you, I will be precooking the briskets several days before the gathering, give me a call 713-562-6987 and I will pick up whenever.........We have to do it this way, you can't throw a brisket on the pit Sat morning and expect it to be done in time to eat that evening......


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I thought you was cooking all night Badhabit?? I need to cook mine Friday??


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I thought you was cooking all night Badhabit?? I need to cook mine Friday??


I am, but there ain't enough room on the pit for over 3 or 4 briskets...... It's much easier to precook then just warm and slice.... This ain't my first rodeo tiny........


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*By your pictures I couldn't tell!! LOL*

So, you want me to pre-cook mine or you wanna cook it? Either way don't matter to me bro...

Jes lemme know watcha wanna do.



Badhabit said:


> I am, but there ain't enough room on the pit for over 3 or 4 briskets...... It's much easier to precook then just warm and slice.... This ain't my first rodeo tiny........


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I shall bring my jinsue, sharp as a tack, complete with gps for proper grain cutting, QVC bought, only two payments of $29.99, bought and paid for! Sir!


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> So, you want me to pre-cook mine or you wanna cook it? Either way don't matter to me bro...
> 
> Jes lemme know watcha wanna do.


You keep talking like that your gonna end up like the BAFFIN BAY WIZ....









You remember him BH......???


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

You can bring yours Friday night, Tiny. I believe Darrell is going to be precooking several of them, so there should be room on the pit for yours. 

Two weeks and counting! :brew:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> I will need some help getting the Tables Friday evening and take them to the pavillion.


i'll help you, tiny. you have my number.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Have I waited long enough to post so that everything that needs to be brought has already been spoken for?

Heh,
Rick


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I updated the food post up top.... Looks like we will have plenty of meat.... I'll make about 5 gallons of pinto beans with sausage..........


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good, Darrell. Man, I'm ready for this bad boy to start!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'd like to try to make this so I could meet some of the 2coolers and learn more about fishing! What else is needed that I can bring?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Big thanks to Dallasrick, I picked up 4 really pretty briskets from him today, they are bout 9-10 lbs apiece, he picked out some purty one's....... Folks, we owe him, he is without a ride and he walked quite aways to get the meat... Ain't many folks who would do somptin like that... If ya get a chance to meet him at the gathering, please express your thanks........


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Darrell, when you going to fire up the pit?????????? :cheers:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

WillieP said:


> Darrell, when you going to fire up the pit?????????? :cheers:


Rockin and rollin now..... See pics on teaser thread....lol


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

May miss the gathering, we are celebrating my mom's 80th BD Saturday and my timeline is going to be very narrow. Didn't even cross my mind the two activities are set for the same day. If I can make it it will be early and just enough time to drink a beer and say hi!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bimini Twisted said:


> Have I waited long enough to post so that everything that needs to be brought has already been spoken for?


no, bimini... get off your butt and make a side dish of some sort. :smile: if anything is needed, it's more sides. bh is right ... it seems like there's going to be plenty of meat.

does anyone have any idea about how many are coming?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Jeff,

Rainy and I will probably be there. I've been really busy lately, but we should get to the dike for this one. We'll bring some paper towels and potato salad.

Looking forward to seeing everybody!


Tom


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I sent Jeff a PM...Robs and I have to back out as we have a very motivated Buyer coming to look at our Lake House...

We sure wanted to make this one and meet some very special folks.


----------



## troutbound (May 14, 2006)

*Texas City Dike Gathering*

Hey ShadMan, I'm fairly new to this fine group of folks and would like to come out to the gathering at the Dike. I'm not much of baker; but, would gladly bring something of need to the outing. Cold drinks, paper ware, water, ice.... whatever you think. Put me down and give me an idea of how much would be needed. Looking forward to making some new friends. See ya there!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> I sent Jeff a PM...Robs and I have to back out as we have a very motivated Buyer coming to look at our Lake House...
> 
> We sure wanted to make this one and meet some very special folks.


Bummer, was looking forward to a hug from you and Robs........


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Good to see you posting troutbound...aka Bo. Glad you're going to make it to the gathering.

Hey Cuz--put me down for a door prize goody, some kind of dessert, and a tossed salad. Wish I had my crockpot and I'd bring a side dish (oh Hinzerelli----where are you???)


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing you and Lorraine again, Tom! Tell Lisa to come on by as well if the adrenaline has worn off by then. 

troutbound - Glad you're gonna make it! Anything you wanna bring is fine. Side dishes and desserts are still needed. Also, pickles, BBQ sauce, soft drinks, bottled water, plastic eating utensils, plastic cups, ice chests full of ice, tarps, door prizes/grab bags, etc, are always needed. 

Got you down, Wendi! :brew:


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Just wanted to let you guys know, when "Badhabbit" Darrell, picked up those briscuts, he gave me some of the best dammed venison sausage I have ever had, SUM UN A BEECH, that stuff is good, yall dont even have a clue what yall are in for. I will be there if I have to crawl down I45 just to eat some more of that.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Darell, I screwed up and gave a couple of little bits of that sausage to Scotty, now the little monster wont leave me alone LOL. His lil *** is addicted. that is the shizznitt.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*Yea ya heard I was gonna be there, huh!*

I know a crawfish when I see it posting. j/k shore woulda liked to have shook a hand and hugged a neck! I'll see y'all at the next rodeo!



chiefcharlie said:


> I sent Jeff a PM...Robs and I have to back out as we have a very motivated Buyer coming to look at our Lake House...
> 
> We sure wanted to make this one and meet some very special folks.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Things are shaping up for me. Think Ill make it!


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Gary said:


> Things are shaping up for me. Think Ill make it!


I'll bring the AX and am learning *SUMMER BREEZE*..............................LOL

*MB*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Put me in for some "Dirty Rice" Cajun style,hope ya'll like it spicy!!!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Gary, that will be so cool if it works out!


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

We sure are going to miss you and Robs, sorry you won't be able to make it sad_smiles

Guess you are going to miss the bourbon pecan pies and I guess we are going to miss the rum cakes! Hopefully we'll catch y'all next time.



chiefcharlie said:


> I sent Jeff a PM...Robs and I have to back out as we have a very motivated Buyer coming to look at our Lake House...
> 
> We sure wanted to make this one and meet some very special folks.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Shaddy, you can put me and Jerry down for a side dish and a dessert. I've been holding off, waiting to see what was still needed. Let me know if I need to change up, I can bring something else if i need to. Sounds like we have enough tables, but I can bring a fold out one if we need it. 

Also, last year Bay Gal brought some name tags. I think that really helps out for people like me with "sometimers", and also people that are coming for the first time. Have you heard if anyone is going to bring any.....if not, I can pick some up. 

Grab bags....how is that going to work? Last year i don't think we had enough. 

Oh man, its almost here.....and I cant wait!! I think they must have the forecast wrong though.....it looks too good for a TCD gathering LOL.

Cant wait to see everyone!
trudy


----------



## troutbound (May 14, 2006)

Alright Shadman, Put me down for a dozen loafs of bread, 4 cases of water, 4 cases of cold drinks, 3 or 4 large ice chest w/ 300# of ice.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Hey Shad / Badhabit*

Hey I'm sorry but I need to withdraw my Brisket.....

Cause I ain't seen nobody post anything about Fajitas!!









If its ok, I will supply 10 pounds of butterflyed, marinated, ready to cook fajitas, bell peppers, onions and tortillas, charcoal and my grill (just right for fajitas) and I will cook fajitas!

Whatcha think??

Someone else can bring the pico, sour cream and cheese if they like.

"Don't need no teeth to eat my Fajitas!"


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Whatever floats yer boat, tiny. 

Got ya down, troutbound. Thanks!

Trudy - Nametags would be great if someone here doesn't have any. Side dish and a dessert would also be great. I'll leave the grab bag/door prize stuff up to someone else if they want to coordinate it. A couple folks have mentioned bringing grab bags, etc., but I haven't done anything to organize it beyond mentioning that they would be nice to have. If we have grab bags and the like, we will also need some tickets, or maybe people can write their names on the throw-away peel-off backing fro the name tags and drop them into a hat.

The first post on this thread is updated with what everyone said they will bring. Let me know if I missed anyone or if you think of anything else we need.

*MUSIC *- Anyone want to bring a small PA and a couple mics for someone to plug in and sing, or shall we be 100% acoustic? Legate, Gary, Rick, Kieth, Counselor, MB, Hinzerelli, anyone else? Anyone?


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey shad, I got some small items. pocket knives, will see if I got 20-30, that I can donate for items in grab bags, am going to try to get there either friday night, or early saterday morning. If I can , I will make a big mess of tater salad, and some baked beens also. I plan on spending the weekend down, If I am able to make it. Looks like I will be renting a car for the weekend, should be a fun time.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

So... Is it still on to hang out at Anita's, Friday Nite, or We gonna hang out at the Pavillion and have Cheap Cocktails??


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> Whatever floats yer boat, tiny.
> 
> Got ya down, troutbound. Thanks!
> 
> ...


I dont have a guitar! Havent been playing either.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I don't have a PA, but I'll bring an acoustic/electric guitar, amp for guitar, a small amp for mic vocals, a mic stand, mic, cords...


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Put me down for bringing the wifes famous banana pudding and about 200 10 ounce styrofoam cups


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good, Randy.

Got ya down, KH.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> Hey I'm sorry but I need to withdraw my Brisket.....
> 
> Cause I ain't seen nobody post anything about Fajitas!!
> 
> ...


YUM...that sounds good.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Just checked the weather, and it ain't looking good for the crew BBQ'ing Fridee Nite 

Should be good by lunch Satry though!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Shame on You!!!*

Let Mont Predict the weather, he did a pretty good job last night!!! LOL








I wish he would hurry up and predict this wind so it will quit too!









BTW Thanks, I haven't even been looking at the weather...



TXPalerider said:


> Just checked the weather, and it ain't looking good for the crew BBQ'ing Fridee Nite
> 
> Should be good by lunch Satry though!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

If the forecast holds, I would much rather have the BBQ crew here at the house Friday and we can drag the pit down Saturday morning. This time of year, the weather can turn violent in a hurry, and in an RV on the dike isn't the place to be if it does. Saturday afternoon looks to be downright beautiful.


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

Saturday at the DIKE. Is everyone like taking there RVs and staying the night? I'm trying to save my money for the P.O.I.N.T tourney, as we had to reserve a room there. I wouldn't even know where to rent a room in that area near Texas City, But, I guess I could come for the day, then drive back to Houston.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

There's a nice hotel around 1764 @ I 45 , I think it's a Lexington Inn,not sure ,though ,I'm sure someone on here knows, it's right by the Ryans resturant,it's a prety nice place.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey Shadman, I plan on bringing some forks/knives,etc., garbage bags. Are they still needed?

Also, I have a 6ft folding table if needed as well. Just let me know!

Really looking forward to the shindig and meeting some of the other 2coolers!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

I'll be busy making the Redfish Ceviche Friday but may still make it to Anita's Friday night. And see ya'll Sturday. I'll make one batch hot and one mild so everyone can enjoy! LoL!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Door Prize!!*

I will be Donating a *$50 Dollar Gift Certificate for The HoneyBaked Ham Company* for a Door Prize.. Yes, I have my wifes permission too!

M/C - I will need your truck Friday night to pick up the Tables, My truck will be full of BBQ Pit, Cooler, Etc.. Thanks Bro..
(or I can tell Terry and you can pick the tables up at 10:00 in the morning Saturday)

_Cant wait for that Ceviche CaptDoug, Mmmm.... Daddy Likey De Ceviche!_



CaptDoug said:


> I'll be busy making the Redfish Ceviche Friday but may still make it to Anita's Friday night. And see ya'll Sturday. I'll make one batch hot and one mild so everyone can enjoy! LoL!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We can definitely use anything you've got, mdmerlin. Thanks!

Thanks, Tiny!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> M/C - I will need your truck Friday night to pick up the Tables, My truck will be full of BBQ Pit, Cooler, Etc.. Thanks Bro..
> (or I can tell Terry and you can pick the tables up at 10:00 in the morning Saturday)


i will need your help to get the tables, tiny. just call me to get together on a time and we'll go get 'em friday evening.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Seahuntress said:


> Saturday at the DIKE. Is everyone like taking there RVs and staying the night? I'm trying to save my money for the P.O.I.N.T tourney, as we had to reserve a room there. I wouldn't even know where to rent a room in that area near Texas City, But, I guess I could come for the day, then drive back to Houston.


carla, et al,

here are some phone numbers to hotels in texas city just a few miles (3-4) from the dike (palmer hwy/hwy 146 area) for anyone interested:

crystal suites: (409) 945-0999

la quinta: (800) 531-5900

these hotels are your average nice hotel, and are closer in than the ones out by the freeway.

Map of Crystal Suites, 201 Highway 146 N Texas City, TX by MapQuest

la quinta is right next door. zoom out on map for better idea of location.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Dances With Fish said:


> CHICKEN and SAUSAGE is what Ill bring....(Uncooked)


Hey DWF, is there any way you can precook the chickens, the pit I will have don't have much rack space, and chickens take a long time to smoke at low temp..

I intend on adding more racks in this pit soon, but won't be able to do it before this weekend....

Or, can someone bring another trailer pit ??????

With the weather forcast, I might not even fire this pit up till Saturday morning, all the food I have just needs warmed.....


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Mary is making 2 sweet tater pies!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

CoolChange©© said:


> Mary is making 2 sweet tater pies!


Hmmmmm. Now I have had the pleasure of having some of Mary's sweet tater pie. Don't be surprised if only one of them makes it to the gathering.  Once the word gets out on how good they are 2 wouldn't be enough anyway.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Sounds good, Rick! I look forward to it. Give me a head start...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*Hey Now!!!*

I'll be cooking Fajitas and Talking Smack, make sure ya grab me some wouldja Bro!!!

You don't need no teeth to eat my Fajitas!!







{BH}



Walkin' Jack said:


> Hmmmmm. Now I have had the pleasure of having some of Mary's sweet tater pie. Don't be surprised if only one of them makes it to the gathering.  Once the word gets out on how good they are 2 wouldn't be enough anyway.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> ............. Saturday afternoon looks to be downright beautiful.


Uh Oh! If the most current forcast I just read holds, Saturday could be a tad messy.

Forecaster can't see to make up his mind.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Forecaster can't see to make up his mind.


As long as it's only wet and not cold we're way ahead of our usual TCDG weather! :rotfl:

Momma & I and the girls will be there. We'll have something good to eat with us just not sure what yet.

Jeff


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Look forward to seeing you, Jeff! I'm not worried about the weather. We'll have a roof over our heads, and it'll be 30 degrees warmer than in years past!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

it's definately looking more like gathering weather every minute. Wind, blowing rain, yup, it's all there but the cold. lol.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

It wouldn't be 2COOL,without it!!!


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

ShadMan, I just came back from Sam's and will be bringing the following:

240 16oz plastic cups
100+3-piece table settings (forks, spoons, knives)
1-Gal sliced dill pickles
70ct 33gal trash bags
Great expectations of meeting a bunch of great folks!!

See ya tomorrow!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If you have a tarp, it would be a good idea to bring it to hang on the sides. We've done it in the past...life savers. It will take 5 or six to go around the bad side. If it isn't needed, you can always take it home, but if you don't have one, it could get messy. Bungie cords or twine/heavy string will work. No need for nails or anything like that.
Mike


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 10' x 20' for my little canopy thingy, i'll bring it out for a last resort....
just in case we can't get enough.

Somebody don't fergit the strang!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've got thousands of 18" tie straps,would they work, they are pretty heavy duty plastic self locking straps!!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Yep, those'll work Steve. We need several large tarps...the more the merrier! If you've got one, bring it... 

Sounds great, mdmerlin! Thanks for grabbing all that stuff. See you there!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Jeff, I have a couple of large tarps. They are not in perfect condition but I think we can make them work with some duct tape and such. 

BTW who all will be spending the night? Not sure if I am or not as yet, but I am leaning that way. Will depend on how my back is feeling.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I will be, BadHabit will (as far as I know), and I've heard a couple others mention spending the night. We can definitely use your tarps, Derek!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

and what about the pending "bad" storms comming our way" ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> and what about the pending "bad" storms comming our way" ?


Their invited too, come on


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

OK I have 4 tarps that are 10x20 or bigger that I will bring.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> and what about the pending "bad" storms comming our way" ?


ain't no stinkin' storms gonna stop us from partying.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

We've got plenty of tarps. We won't be getting wet.  We'll have us a good ol' Cajun Hurricane Party if we need to!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Tarp City!*

Here's a couple of pics from last year. It might get messy, but we are almost guaranteed it will be 30-40 degrees warmer this year! 

Edit: Hmmm...me thinkx that Texacajun fella is a camera hog! 
Mike


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I've had several people ask by PM, so I wanted to post up the location of the pavilion. When you cross the levee onto the Dike, it is almost immediately on your right, at the very beginning of the Dike. Here is a picture for reference. If you see water on the right hand side of the road, you went too far. 

The easiest way to get there from the Houston area is to take 45S to the Emmit Lowry Expressway and go east until it dead ends. Make a right, then an almost immediate left onto Dike Rd. Cross the levee and the pavilion is on the right. 

From Galveston you can take 146N to Texas Ave. Make a right, go to Bay St., and make a left. Then make a right onto Dike Rd.

From Clear Lake, take 146 down to 9th St (Emmit Lowry Expressway), then floow the directions above.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

why cant we just* look for the big red arrow* on the levee as we drive by?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

what arrow?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"Arrow"! We dont need no stinking arrows







! The pavillion is under the HUGE radar tower. Manana, Guy


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

because you can't see the big red arrow from the dike road. you can only see it from the air.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Y'all ain't right! 

I'm heading out in about 30 minutes, so I'll see ya there! If you need me, I can be reached on my cell. :brew:


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Good news, Just went and bought a car, got home and some punk had disconnected all the cable connects outside, including mine, but the cable company got someone out in less than an hour to fix. I will be heading to the store in a bit to get what I need for a big batch of tater salad, and a bunch of baked beens. will be heading out early first thing in the morning for the party, will see yall down there soon. Cant wait to meet some new folks, and see some of the ones I aint seen in a while.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

groovy, rick. i'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I'll prolly head out in the morning also..... No need for me to go tonight....


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Guess I'll be heading down in a while. Don't want Shaddy to be lonely tonight.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll be there with in the hour,need anything???


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*remind shad man that billystix was going to build a spiral for yall to raffle off tomorrow but he never got back with me, so i missed out."sorry guys" maybe next year.*
* stix*


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*That pulls vacuum!*





billystix said:


> *remind shad man that billystix was going to build a spiral for yall to raffle off tomorrow but he never got back with me, so i missed out."sorry guys" maybe next year.*
> * stix*


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Badhabit said:


> Hey DWF, is there any way you can precook the chickens, the pit I will have don't have much rack space, and chickens take a long time to smoke at low temp..
> 
> I intend on adding more racks in this pit soon, but won't be able to do it before this weekend....
> 
> ...


 Probably not BH...I didnt get your message till about 5 min ago...PM me next time..
I will just bring more sausage i guess to compensate??? Im sure well have enough with the way everybody is talking....RYAN
BTW ..Its because im working nights right now.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

VJER and Coachlaw (perhaps also PapaVJER) will be pulling out of Angleton around noonish. If anybody from the area wants a ride to the gathering, PM me before 10am Saturday. We will have room for one for sure. VJER's designated driving is second to none.  - Coach


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Coach, looking forward to seeing you again dude. Just finished a big azzed tater salad, If no one likes this, I will give up on cooking, pack my bags and head back to Dallas LOL


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Yall all be safe! Weather may not be nice but I need to see pix of everyone.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Jest got dun partyin' w/ a bunch a 2coolers!!! cain't 'member all of em, lost my cell phone







, I will be takin' donations for a new one though!!! Hopefully it is in Mastercylinders truck!!!

BTW Shadman and ..... Out of Order!









And Walkin Jack... I love that guy!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Has 2Tinycoolrodger passed out yet ?????? jeez


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

yes.......him and the SLAVECYLINDER...oooo..MASTER CYLINDER sorry


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Late report. We just got in. Great party tonight. More tomorrow. Y'all come on down!
Mike and Pat


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Dances With Fish said:


> yes.......him and the SLAVECYLINDER...oooo..MASTER CYLINDER sorry


we need to have a long talk, son. 

yep, that was quite a party. i think i'll go back to bed for a couple of hours.

looks like a little storm heading our way....

Intellicast's Radar Loop for San Antonio


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

If your reporting at 5:03 AM, it musta been a hell of a party! Thanks to y'all down south for taking the brunt of this squall line. It's over here. Hope everyone faired well. See ya later today!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yea it's poorin here in Dickinson,I have two jobs to get done,then I'll cook my Dirty Rice and head down,any one know if they got the tarps up yet,hope so!!!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Precipitating like a bovine urinating on a horizontal piece of slate here in league city right now. Hope those boys have the tarps in place.

Rick


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I tried to get it done at around 10 last night ,and well you know the rest of that story!!!LOL


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok great news just came down the stairs the boss says quit worring about the rain it will be all gone by noon then the party starts.Crawfish in my neck of the woods then mabe sneak on over to the 2 cool gathering lol I will make sure there are ice runs more beer runs and everything else I can come up with to sneak off.see yall later bring your wadeing boots seabrook is swimming as I type.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

tinyrogerd01 said:


> cain't 'member all of em, lost my cell phone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i went out in the truck and glanced around for your phone .... didn't see it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Bounty hunter and his boy, MT Stringer and Full Stringer, Shadman and walking Jack, HookedUP and Mr Robo, Mastercylinder and TinyRoger, Sidecuter. A few more I just cant remember. I had a great time and should be back around 1PM.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

greatwhite and hooked were there.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone dowm there now???


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Yup. Shadman's in the RV at the pavillion. Guy


tiger said:


> Anyone dowm there now???


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just talked to Bountyhunter and he says bring your rain gear and swamp boots,and the tarps did,'t get up yet so we gona get wet putting them up,Shadman was still snoozing but not for long,will be heading out in a couple hours,stay dry,Steve!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mr.robo57 said:


> Just talked to Bountyhunter and he says bring your rain gear and swamp boots,and the tarps did,'t get up yet so we gona get wet putting them up,Shadman was still snoozing but not for long,will be heading out in a couple hours,stay dry,Steve!!


it's raining purdy steady down here now, and it looks like we might get some "training affect" for awhile.

Current Houston-Galveston Nexrad Radar Map : Weather Underground

i'm heading over about 12 or 1.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I'm hitting the road now with pit in tow.... should be there before 11...... Was hoping it would blow on over, but I need to get down there rain or shine, since Iz gots the MEAT.....lol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

It is floodin' like one of them tropical storms right now!!

Found my cell phone MC but I think I stepped on it and broke it, not sure....

I'll be down soon as it stop FLOODING!

Later, Tiny

BTW Bad Habit, I went to bed a little after that last post!! Jeeeeeez!


----------



## CaptDoug (May 24, 2004)

The Ceviche is good and cured! LoL!! Adding the veggies now, se ya'll a little later! Oh by the way, didn't have enough Redfish foe two batches so I had to make one with Red Snapper. I know, I know, ya'll were looking forward to the Redfish but I guess we'll have to suffer through some Snapper! 

Gary dude, get your butt down there! I aint seen ya in ages!


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

With weather like this it's one of two things (or both)...

Zac and I were supposed to go fishing or someone planned a TCDG.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Going to be leaving in about 30 minutes do you need anything at the dike???

I can run by Walmart on the way.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

everybody needs to come down texas avenue (if you're coming from galveston or the peninsula), or loop 197/bay street (from points north and west).

palmer highway at 9th street is flooded. i've been squeegiing water out of my garage for the past 45 minutes. 

it's only a light rain at the moment, but, other than that, it's another beautiful day here in texas city.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

By the time I wait on the ferry and get over there it should be dry with dust flying:rotfl:


MC if they need anything give me a call on my cell and I will stop by and get it. 409-692-1171


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

GreatWhite just called and said you "understated" the seriousness of the water situation. He said they have barricades up on Palmer near Ninth and the water is real DEEP! I'll be taking the loop (if'n my ride ever gets here







) Tight lines, Guy


mastercylinder said:


> everybody needs to come down texas avenue (if you're coming from galveston or the peninsula), or loop 197/bay street (from points north and west).
> 
> palmer highway at 9th street is flooded. i've been squeegiing water out of my garage for the past 45 minutes.
> 
> it's only a light rain at the moment, but, other than that, it's another beautiful day here in texas city.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

mc's famous homemade mac and cheese is going in the oven, i'm hoppin' in the shower, then i'm on my way.

if anyone gets lost and needs directions, you can reach me at (409) 789-8000.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> GreatWhite just called and said you "understated" the seriousness of the water situation. He said they have barricades up on Palmer near Ninth and the water is real DEEP! I'll be taking the loop (if'n my ride ever gets here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude... i don't think "flooded" is understating it at all. what aspect of "flooded" does greatwhite not understand? 

and, they always have barricades up at 9th and 9th every time it rains. it's always flooded there with a good rain day like today for as long as i can remember.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Just talked to Mr.Robo57 and you can get through 9th street. He got through in his camry. Weather is starting to lighten up. Where is everyone at?


MrsRobo57


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I dunno. I told him and he said sumpin bout 4WD F- sumpin or anudder? Next thing I know, my cell is ringing. LMAO. Anyway, he said NOBODY was getting through 9th Street. Coolchange just called and he should be here in about 15 minutes. Cya shortly, Guy


mastercylinder said:


> dude... i don't think "flooded" is understating it at all. what aspect of "flooded" does greatwhite not understand?
> 
> and, they always have barricades up at 9th and 9th every time it rains. it's always flooded there with a good rain day like today for as long as i can remember.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> I dunno. I told him and he said sumpin bout 4WD F- sumpin or anudder?


or, he could just go around in his 2wd truck like i'm gonna do. :biggrin:


----------

